#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > The Family Room >  >  Any advice against chinchoks inside the house?

## Klondyke

Any advice against chinchoks inside the house?

----------


## cyrille

You mean getting rid of them?

Get a cat.

----------


## Pragmatic

Rat glue under a nightlight. The light will attract the fly's and the fly's will attract the geckos. Moth balls are supposed work but you'd need to put them all over the house.

----------


## Dillinger

Leave them be. They eat mosquitos and ants.

Theres a  huntsman spider in my place as well as jingjoks  that I leave be too.

----------


## Stumpy

> They eat mosquitos and ants.


And shit everywhere on everything.

I knock'em down with a Thai broom and my Labrador eats them like a snack. Keep pressure on them and they will go away to shit elsewhere

----------


## Stumpy

They also say spraying floor cleaner on them works to drive them away. I think its the ammonia

----------


## Pragmatic

> Leave them be. They eat mosquitos and ants.


 And they shit everywhere and carry Salmonella. Which will give you food poisoning. Yeah really harmless little things. Not.

----------


## Maanaam

> They eat mosquitos and ants.


They don't do a very good job of it in my house, but do crap everywhere.
I stood on one once, accidentally. FFS, the screech it gave out nearly gave me a heart attack!
Another jingjok story: I'm in the habit of pouring a nightcap of hong tong and milk to enjoy with my last ciggie on the balcony each night. I went to the toilet and when I came back there was a black blob floating in my drink. I fished it out with my finger and it was sticky, so not a stray ash from my ciggie. Didn't think any more of it. Carried on sipping my nightcap, had a 2nd ciggie. As I finished my drink in one gulp, I felt something in my mouth. A fvken jingjok had drowned in my drink! The thought of it shitting and pissing and vomitting as it drowned in my drink which I had just drunk made me retch violently. I never leave an unattended drink uncovered now.

----------


## klong toey

We leave them alone because they eat the bug's but our cat likes them so occasionally they get eaten.

----------


## Maanaam

> and carry Salmonella.


Do they? Even though it was a few years ago for my above drowned gecko story, you've just made me retch again. I didn't get sick from that episode though.

----------


## bowie

> And they shit everywhere and carry Salmonella. Which will give you food poisoning


Vermin, wife hates 'em, no kids nor pets so I freely use insecticide for the roaches, mossies, etc. Kill 'em if they make it into the house. And I will hunt 'em down if I see their scat.

----------


## Stumpy

Yes their shit carries disease and they shit on everything. I kill them regularly (Well my dog does, I just help her).

They do congregate around lights because the bugs do. But lets be realistic here, they do not kill enough bugs, flies and mosquitoes to make a difference.  But what they leave behind is worse. I hate the fkrs

----------


## bowie

> But lets be realistic here, they do not kill enough bugs, flies and mosquitoes to make a difference. But what they leave behind is worse


Bingo, hit-the-nail-on-the-head with that statement.

----------


## Norton

Pretty hard to eliminate the little buggers but keeping food inaccessible helps cut down numbers.

----------


## Pragmatic

> shitting and pissing


 Geckos don't piss. They pass urine in their shit together. Same as a bird or snake.   :Smile:

----------


## Pragmatic

> But lets be realistic here, they do not kill enough bugs, flies and mosquitoes to make a difference.


 Geckos are very territorial. Kill one and another will take its place very quickly.  :deadhorsebig:

----------


## NamPikToot

Best thing is to get a couple of Tokay's, they're pretty too

EDIT

Easy to spot in your drink too.

----------


## Maanaam

> Geckos don't piss. They pass urine in their shit together. Same as a bird or snake.


Yeah. But the overall thought is the same.  :Smile:

----------


## Maanaam

> Easy to spot in your drink too.


Not a problem anymore because I always cover my balcony drink...now.

----------


## misskit

Regular spraying the house with insecticide gets rid of them. Don’t know if they die from the poison or leave for lack of food.

----------


## Dillinger

> they shit everywhere





> They don't do a very good job of it in my house, but do crap everywhere.





> they shit on everything


Fuck me. Theyre about 2 inches long. How often do you grotty bastards clean your houses? :Smile:

----------


## Pragmatic

I'm sure there's others?




> Place some eggshells. This is a very effective and inexpensive way to scare away *geckos*: they see eggshells and they think “predator.” ...Plant some mothballs. ...Set sticky traps. ...Make a coffee and tobacco ball. ...Place a garlic clove. ...Cut some onion slices. ...Pepper-spray around your home. ...Catch a *gecko*, let it go.


 https://www.wikihow.com/Get-Rid-of-Common-House-Geckos

----------


## Pragmatic

> Theyre about 2 inches long.


 Don't see many do you?




> *Geckos are lizards belonging to the infraorder Gekkota, found in warm climates throughout the world. They range from 1.6 to 60 cm (0.64 to 24 inches).*

----------


## Dillinger

> Regular spraying the house with insecticide gets rid of them.


Fuck a duck
Are you blonde? :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> Fuck me. Theyre about 2 inches long. How often do you grotty bastards clean your houses?


I hate seeing Their shit in my goddamn liquor cabinet.  That's where I draw the line Dil... :smiley laughing:

----------


## Klondyke

> Get a cat.


Yes, I have got, and she is quite OK in that, but it's not enough...

----------


## Klondyke

> Best thing is to get a couple of Tokay's


Have them occassionally either, hunting mostly on the outside walls, still not enough. 

Few times having the Tokay also on inside wall, not so pleasant tenant to dwell with, chasing him out with a swimming pool net...

Not only the ugly shitting, but sometimes causing a short circuit, they like to enter any narrow slot for laying their eggs. Having such cases with damages in wall switch, a/c, fax, also in TV.

----------


## Klondyke

> Few times having the Tokay also on inside wall,


.....

----------


## NamPikToot

There's the boy, baby one. I once got woke up in Luang Prabang by my Mrs. She'd been woken up by the couple below banging on the ceiling as "Water" was dropping through their floorboards. There was a power cut coz of an electric storm, massive one which didn't keep my Lao Khoa'd noggin awake. She'd tried to go down stairs but the emergency lighting was on and the stair had the only light - full on Tokays and Gingoks, hundreds.

 She woke me up to help her go down to speak about the piss leaking through the floorboards from the open fridge - told her not to bother and that if the frogs had built the villa right in the first place then she'd have been able to mop the piss up. Power was out for 1/2 of LP for over a day and we're still together 12 years later - never saw the complainants.  :Smile:

----------


## Little Chuchok

> Moth balls are supposed work .


I tried that years ago. Didn't work.Went through a shit load of moth balls too.








I'm just a really bad shot...

----------


## Dillinger

^ theres a clue in the name mate :Smile:

----------


## nidhogg

> Regular spraying the house with insecticide gets rid of them. Dont know if they die from the poison or leave for lack of food.


This.  Gekkos will only stay where there is food.  Stamp away at insects, spiders and other pests and the gekkos will dissapear.  Also good food hygine, no crumbs, left over food etc.  Cleanliness is next to gekkolessness.

----------


## misskit

^ My housekeeper sprayed insecticide every week as part of her cleaning routine. Nary a jingjok, mosquito, nor bug around.

Had a friend who had a real Godzilla-like gecko in his kitchen. It was coming around to drink the milk he left out for his cat. He started putting out a dish on the counter just for the gecko.

----------


## Neverna

> Gekkos will only stay where there is food. Stamp away at insects, spiders and other pests and the gekkos will dissapear. Also good food hygine, no crumbs, left over food etc. Cleanliness is next to gekkolessness.


Yep. Also empty your bins at least once a day. I do it before I go to bed. Jingjoks will raid the bins for food. No food, no jingjoks.

----------

